# FIrst time bulking - Need help on a clean bulk!



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

This is me! For the past 2 months I've been trying ridiculously hard to build a good 'beach body' for my holiday (in 4 days time now!) - Most calculators put my maintenance calories at 2700 and i've been doing 1800 so massively under, which was incredibly difficult at the start but actually pretty easy now and I feel full every day and actually cringe at the thought of ever having a 1200 calorie dinner again..

When I get back from holiday I'm going to go to about 2500 calories for the rest of the summer but then I'm thinking about bulking up - I've never really done a proper 'bulk' before, just eaten whatever I liked from September-March and then tried to cut..

BUT.. I dont want to destroy my definition.. I understand that fat gain is inevitable but I need some help keeping this to an absolute minimum.. Can you retain a defined 6 pac whilst bulking?

Please help me! It's going to be 2 months before I start but I'm trying to get as much information as possible beforehand. How much over maintainance would be a good start? I understand I'll need alot of protein (currently I have between 200g and 250g). The main thing is that currently I see carbs as the devil but don't mind fat (i'm at 55% protein, 30% fat, 15% carbs). Do I need to change this mentality when bulking?


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

200-300 above your tdee will be enough to grow while keeping bf to minimum.

Personally Im not an expert on clean bulking but ive been advised that aslong as you keep you fats from good sources and you are managing to get you cals right then Carbs are not as important as you think. Make sure you get as much protein as possible (About 40-50% of your Cals) and whatever carbs you do eat, get from wholemeal pasta and breads, brown rice, green veg etc.

Hope that helps but there are much more qualified people on here for you mate


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

Yo, is it just me but you said this is me in the photograph. Well one chap seems to be black and the other is white..?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Lol I think it's just you, prob the lighting! Op looks in good nick, I'd say you def have a good 'beachbody' as you put it, so untill the holiday just keep doing what you have been, then when you get back, check this site out, http://www.1percentedge.com/ifcalc/

and go for a lean bulk, or recomp, recon that will give you the best results for keeping most definition

or you could always follow the weight gain option, and just cut when needed, but yeah, lean bulk or recomp would be the way to go


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

doesnt look to bad.

how much weight are you looking to gain?


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Look hench man!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

you been on any aas. Or do you have those rediculous black genesn:lol:


----------



## aces_high_4 (Jan 11, 2011)

Unless you want to add actual muscular size, I would say you are ripped and ready for the beach buddy. Enjoy and dont worry about the next stage of development til after the hol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

A wise man once said, if you can see your abs, you arent bulking hard enough. You can progress with abs, but it will take alot longer imo. Carbs and fat are also essential to build muscle. Try up your carbs to maybe 30-40% and see where you go. Keep your protein at 50% and take fat down to 10-20%. Thats a classic forumla and something Ive been following with good success.


----------



## aces_high_4 (Jan 11, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> A wise man once said, if you can see your abs, you arent bulking hard enough. You can progress with abs, but it will take alot longer imo. Carbs and fat are also essential to build muscle. Try up your carbs to maybe 30-40% and see where you go. Keep your protein at 50% and take fat down to 10-20%. Thats a classic forumla and something Ive been following with good success.


I agree that carbs will have to be upped, however I wouldn't lower fats below 20% especially for natural guys as fats help increase the levels of testosterone. I would personally suggest 40/40/20. I fully agree that abs will have to be substituted for more muscle... Until you cut body fat after a bulk.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Thought I'd bump this for more ideas since I'm starting my bulk now! Simple 40/40/20 split, gonna do 2500 a day for a week, 2600 for a week, 2700 etc etc until I start to put too much fat on.


----------

